# Mobile phone, Android, Egg timer



## Kibbles Croquettes (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello there! 

I was boiling some eggs for a supper and as a completely rotten youngster I don't have a real egg timer thingy so I have to use one that is in my mobile phone. Smart phone. Portable mini-computer with phone features. What ever these things are called. 

Well, anyway, my problem is that I don't know how to set the timer accurately. 

Now, I don't know what are the differences between different Android systems in different phones, but I have this probably unreasonable conjecture that since Androids are called Androids they are all pretty much the same thing and have the same programs. Or sameish programs.

I've tried to google for an answer but it seems that I am the only person in the world with this problem, which leads me to believe that I am missing something here. Or it might be that I am the only person who is neurotic enough to care about small timing issues in his egg timer app. Hard to say.

The timer program that I am talking about is, I guess, the standard clock program in Android. It's got alarm clocks etc. but then there is this "virtual egg timer", which is some sort of a virtual wheel that one can roll with his finger and set the timer. My misfortune is that I am not able to set the time on this "virtual wheel" very accurately. It will go straight from, say, 8 minutes to 9 minutes. 

Does any of this make any sense? 

Is there something I can do to set the timer more accurately?

Should I stop caring about these inaccuraries?

Oh, please world - tell me what you are!


----------

